# Toddler Dental work



## Omendoza (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi everyone, it is my first time here and hopping to find some help on my questions.
I have a 3yo little girl that need dental work on parental tooths, but have not insurance, this is what her dentist is asking for it, can someone tell me if is a little be hight on the price or it is what its suppossed to be, and also i am worry about sedation for her age?


----------



## TCBY5 (Jan 16, 2019)

Honestly this estimate is insane. I have 3 kids, my youngest is three. We have never paid that much ever for any dental work of any kind for them. We do not have dental insurance. I would also be concerned about sedation also. I would definitely get a second opinion. Are there any child friendly dentists near you? This seems like a ton of invasive work for such a little one!


----------



## Naturalmoma (Nov 9, 2018)

*Get a second opinion*

I have some experience in this I had a daughter that needed 2500 in work at one dentist at the next no work she is cavity free. There is predatory ped dentist out there. There have been several lawsuits in the past two years shedding lots of light on the issue. I would say for sure get a second opinion. I was told by the second dentist we saw be very leery of any dentist doing in office sedation on children.


----------

